
Ask HN: What's your specialization and added value? - selmat
What&#x27;s your specialization in your current field?<p>What&#x27;s is you added value for your customer&#x2F;employer?<p>How long it took to get on this level?
======
AnimalMuppet
Specialization: Embedded systems.

Value added: Experience. The ability to build things that work, even though
they have multiple threads mucking with shared mutable state.

How long did it take me: 30 years.

